# working for free



## desperatedan (18 Feb 2010)

Hi there

I'm in the happy position of having retired, and I'm in my early 50's.

I have a relative, who has a business going through a very tough patch just now. He really needs someone else to help out with the workload, but can't afford to pay another wage.

I am willing to give him a leg-up, without pay, to help him, and keep me active. There is no money in the business for additional staff costs.

Is there any obstacle preventing me from doing this?

He would pay PRSI for me OK, but that would be all.

This would be for about 8-16 hours per week.

What PRSI would he have to pay, and would I be responsible for a portion of this, given my zero salary?

Thanks for help in advance.

Desperate Dan


----------



## steph1 (18 Feb 2010)

Why would he be paying PRSI if you are working for free??


----------



## mathepac (18 Feb 2010)

The key to understanding PRSI is in the title of this social insurance / tax on employment. It is Pay Related Social Insurance, so the key trigger for levying it is pay, after that there are various complex rules governing ceilings and rates dependant upon the employee's social insurance code (A1, S1, etc), the nature of the employment and the amount of pay. If there is no pay, there is no PRSI.


----------



## number7 (18 Feb 2010)

If you want to fill up some more of your free days you can give me a call!!

Very generous offer, I hope it is appreciated by your relative, this is the type of spirit that is required in this country tpo get us back on our feet.


----------



## desperatedan (18 Feb 2010)

mathepac said:


> The key to understanding PRSI is in the title of this social insurance / tax on employment. It is Pay Related Social Insurance, so the key trigger for levying it is pay, after that there are various complex rules governing ceilings and rates dependant upon the employee's social insurance code (A1, S1, etc), the nature of the employment and the amount of pay. If there is no pay, there is no PRSI.



I understand mathepac, thanks.

I am currently signing on for credits, and I am available for work, but I have to wait to get JB, because of retirement Lump Sum.

I am anxious to maintain my PRSI record, for obvious OAP reasons. 

I would not be available if I was doing work for my brother-in-law free gratis.

So, is there any other way I could help him out, and still maintain my record?

I probably will not now be in a position to lend a hand, given the responses here, which seem to be correct.

How would I manage if I went to do unpaid Voluntary work?

Sorry, number7, this was strictly for relatives!!

Seriously, retired ppl in their 50's need to keep active, in whatever way they can, and I thought this would have been good for both myself and my BiL.


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Feb 2010)

Presumably the position does not fall under the CE Scheme or [broken link removed] (Stream 2 eligibility) criteria?  See here also CE Scheme and  WPP


----------



## desperatedan (18 Feb 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> Presumably the position does not fall under the CE Scheme or [broken link removed] (Stream 2 eligibility) criteria?  See here also CE Scheme and  WPP



It would not, but your links have given me lot's of information to pursue. 

I will just have to re-look at the BiL aid scheme. Maybe I will find another way.

Thanks again.


----------



## irishpancake (23 Feb 2010)

How about your relative paying a sum above €38 - €352p/wk?

See PRSI Classes Summary

At least you would be getting an AO PRSI contribution, which would keep your record alive to allow qualification for various SW payments.

You would not be liable for PRSI payments or levies, but your relative would be liable for 8.5%.

Someone else would be needed to give advice re the JB and the fact that you may not be available for all days for work for your BiL.


----------

